# Buying A New Receiver



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I currently have a 622 and two 211s. I need another receiver but have reached my limit for leased tuners. I can get a 211 from a local authorized dealer. What kind of protection do I have if the receiver goes bad? Will it be covered under my home protection plan like the leased units? Are there any problems with bought receivers that I need to be aware of? Thanks for any help.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The lease limit has been changed from 4 TV outputs to 3 receivers, which you also happen to be at. You will also need to buy a DPP44 switch to feed the 4th receiver. Another option would be to get another Dish 1000.x which might be easier if the receiver is to be at the other end of the house.

The service plan covers all Dish-branded equipment whether leased or owned.

If you buy used, make sure the receiver is owned and not leased, and that there is no balance tied to it from its previous account. Neither should be an issue with buying new from a dealer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The lease limit has been changed from 4 TV outputs to 3 receivers, which you also happen to be at.


Would that mean you're limited to two ViP612s?????


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Would that mean you're limited to two ViP612s?????


I think you read it wrong. Dish allows a total of 6 tuners and a max of 3 receivers as per the website and only 3 HD TV's in that combination.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

If you are going to buy it yourself, I would get a extended warrenty from where you purchase it. Dish only warrents there receivers for 90 days. :nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I think you read it wrong. Dish allows a total of 6 tuners and a max of 3 receivers as per the website and only 3 HD TV's in that combination.


Ah.

So it's 6 "tuners" in 3 boxes with up to 3 HD outputs.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Dave said:


> If you are going to buy it yourself, I would get a extended warrenty from where you purchase it. Dish only warrents there receivers for 90 days. :nono2::nono2::nono2:


Guess again.......It's one year.


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

The home protection plan does cover purchased receivers.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Don M said:


> I currently have a 622 and two 211s. I need another receiver but have reached my limit for leased tuners. I can get a 211 from a local authorized dealer. What kind of protection do I have if the receiver goes bad? Will it be covered under my home protection plan like the leased units? Are there any problems with bought receivers that I need to be aware of? Thanks for any help.


Once it's added to your account, it's automatically and fully covered by your Service Plan.

As Bobabird said, if it's used, verify it's usable first. You might also see what it'd cost to buy one off Dish. May be only $164 counting installation...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Ah.
> 
> So it's 6 "tuners" in 3 boxes with up to 3 HD outputs.


It's really just a lease limit of 3 receivers, period. It no longer matters what kind or configuration of receiver. Obviously, that would limit you to 6 outputs if you used 3 Duo receivers, but it's just simpler to just use receivers as the metric.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> It's really just a lease limit of 3 receivers, period. It no longer matters what kind or configuration of receiver. Obviously, that would limit you to 6 outputs if you used 3 Duo receivers, but it's just simpler to just use receivers as the metric.


I like way Dish is putting it nowadays, 3 leased receivers. None of this tuner stuff anymore. You can have 3 Duo's, or 3 singles or a mix of whatever, just 3 leased recievers, after that you have to buy. 
Now I would like to see more leased options, but understand its to make things cheaper on the installation costs.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> It's really just a lease limit of 3 receivers, period. It no longer matters what kind or configuration of receiver. Obviously, that would limit you to 6 outputs if you used 3 Duo receivers, but it's just simpler to just use receivers as the metric.


Since we can't reach anything online with the Offers link, I can't see anything for Dish'N It Up limits (Charlie Chat comment indicated it was available though). Is there anything in the DIU fine print that limits the number of independent outputs on the upgrade?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

CABill said:


> Since we can't reach anything online with the Offers link, I can't see anything for Dish'N It Up limits (Charlie Chat comment indicated it was available though). Is there anything in the DIU fine print that limits the number of independent outputs on the upgrade?


Again, outputs are irrelevant. You can DIU all you like to change/upgrade receivers, but you cannot exceed 3 leased receivers on the account, period. If you want a 4th receiver, you have to buy it outright, and you also have to pay all costs associated with connecting it, including any necessary dish or switch hardware. BTW, for older accounts that had 4 leased solo receivers, if you DIU, you must end up with only 3 leased receivers.

Dish is quickly standardizing on the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dishes (500's are still installed for now, but I see that ending soon), and both of the 1000 dishes have 3 DPP outputs, so they can easily, inexpensively support a max of 3 receivers, either Solo or Duo. Going to a 4th receiver requires either a second dish, which the vast majority of customers object to, or an expensive DPP44 switch, which Dish doesn't want to pay for. So, the simple solution is to limit the number of leased receivers to 3.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Again, outputs are irrelevant. You can DIU all you like to change/upgrade receivers, but you cannot exceed 3 leased receivers on the account, period. If you want a 4th receiver, you have to buy it outright, and you also have to pay all costs associated with connecting it, including any necessary dish or switch hardware. BTW, for older accounts that had 4 leased solo receivers, if you DIU, you must end up with only 3 leased receivers.
> 
> Dish is quickly standardizing on the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dishes (500's are still installed for now, but I see that ending soon), and both of the 1000 dishes have 3 DPP outputs, so they can easily, inexpensively support a max of 3 receivers, either Solo or Duo. Going to a 4th receiver requires either a second dish, which the vast majority of customers object to, or an expensive DPP44 switch, which Dish doesn't want to pay for. So, the simple solution is to limit the number of leased receivers to 3.


What does the DPP44 switch cost?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Don M said:


> What does the DPP44 switch cost?


$50.00 on ebay, $100.00+ from a retailer


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

VDP07 said:


> $50.00 on ebay, $100.00+ from a retailer


$79.99 [new] at Dish Depot.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

47HO said:


> The home protection plan does cover purchased receivers.


DHPP covers ALL Dish equipment, leased or owned.


----------



## dynomonkey (Feb 20, 2009)

Where do you see DHPP? Is that the same as the service plan?


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

dynomonkey said:


> Where do you see DHPP? Is that the same as the service plan?


DHPP and Service Plan are the same animals. "Service Plan" replaced DHPP as of 3/1/10. Went from $5.99 mo to $6.00 mo


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> Went from $5.99 mo to $6.00 mo


Here we go with the price increases again... :grin:


----------

